# which cutter and software to get for hotfix rhinestones (low cost)?



## milli.vybz (Jul 14, 2010)

hey to all i am completly new to all this and looking to get involved and start making clothing with hot fix rhinestones but to make stencils u need a cutter and software to convert everything ive been reading everyones post for couple of days now i am completly lost on what to get cutter and software wise i am in the uk and on a bit of a tight budget so at mo cheapest would be good can anyone help and explain 

thanks in advance


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can you tell us which ones you're considering from the research you've already done?


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Try the Graphtec CE5000-40 Craft Robo Pro with Funtime or ACS Studio.


----------



## milli.vybz (Jul 14, 2010)

i have found this bundle which i think will do it all just need to find out what prog i could use to make the rhinestone templates aswell

bundle link http://www.lovecut.co.uk/vinyl-t-shirt-printing-package-380-p.asp 

vinyl cutter link http://www.lovecut.co.uk/24-refine-vinyl-cutter-70-p.asp


its just all confusing as originaly i just wanted a vinyl cutter to make stencils for rhinestones but then saw a video u can make vinyl iron ons aswell there is a lot more than i thought simply buy then start making clothes lol


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

milli.vybz said:


> hey to all i am completly new to all this and looking to get involved and start making clothing with hot fix rhinestones but to make stencils u need a cutter and software to convert everything ive been reading everyones post for couple of days now i am completly lost on what to get cutter and software wise i am in the uk and on a bit of a tight budget so at mo cheapest would be good can anyone help and explain
> 
> thanks in advance


Being in the UK you might have limited options... 

But don't think for a second on this listing...!!

Foison C24 vinyl cutter with assorted Vinyl | eBay

CHEAP!!! If it works this would be a great paired with KNK Studio... www.digitalcuttersplus.com $139 US...

I would just tell you this... For starting out... You don't need to spend a ton of money... Honestly you should be able to get going for under 400 euro at the very most... 

Can you spend more money for a fancy cutter... You can... But I would suggest starting out with a basic inexpensive cutter and then as you make money decide if you really need more... I've been cutting templates the last 3 days almost non stop on a cheap chinese cutter I bought for $25.00 US... I've had the really expensive cutters... The really cheap and the middle of the road... I have a middle of the road and cheap of the cheap... Honestly for vinyl and rhinestone templates they all perform the same for me...

I can't stress enough to you though if that cutter linked to above is still available and it works... BUY IT!... It would be all you need... That and I would recommend KNK Studio as that software works great for rhinestone templates... $139.00 US... I'm sure that cutter linked to above has some software with it but it doesn't specifically say... 

Another option for you...Budget wise....

REDSAIL OPTICAL CRAFT VINYL CUTTER PLOTTER FREE STAND& SIGNCUT SOFTWARE | eBay

I've had this cutter for years and it works great... When paired with KNK Studio... Do I sell KNK Studio... NO... It may sound like I do but I don't... But KNK Studio is what I use and it's AWESOME for Rhinestone Cutting... I bought mine from www.digitalcuttersplus.com.

To get started either of the cutters I listed here I think would work great for you for a long time and be probably the least you could get started for...

Here are my cutters....

24 Inch












My Baby 14" - LOVE THIS LITTLE GUY!!!












Kevin


----------

